# A `smokin` Cigar...



## Ligget (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my latest pen, hot off my DVR, made from a gorgeous piece of Cocobolo and wearing 5 coats of CA, chrome hardware. I like it very much but what do my online family think? Comments welcome!


----------



## THarvey (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good from a few thousand miles away. :biggrin:

Now, if you would like to give me a closer look, I can send you my address.


----------



## Wheaties (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great! And so does your photo, as always! I'm still trying to figure it out (I know it's outside).


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 22, 2009)

your online family thinks your depth of finish is outstanding!  Beautiful pen.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 22, 2009)

Daddy!!!!  Mark, that is one sweet looking pen.  Your finish is outstanding.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect of course.......now teach me the tricks of the coating......


----------



## broitblat (Sep 22, 2009)

Great looking blank, finish, pen, photo...

  -Barry


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice!  Love the wood, the finish, and the hardware!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks really great Mark.  I can almost see myself in it!


----------



## philb (Sep 22, 2009)

Great again Mark!

Chopped up some Cocobolo today, might have to have a go on the lathe now Ive seen what it can look like!

Nice to see your back on the lathe, as haven't seen many pens lately from the ligget workshop!

PHIL


----------



## woodchip (Sep 22, 2009)

I think your online family likes very much.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 22, 2009)

Gorgeous Mark! The Cocobolo is certainly pretty, but your CA finish is amazing.


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok Son, it looks like it is time for a family visit. So make some room and have plenty of CA on hand, going to be there a while!! Great work!!:wink:


----------



## splinter99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic blank,fit and finish and outstanding photo
Superb as usual


----------



## skiprat (Sep 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm................it's........mmmmmm.........ok, 


.....I suppose.

The fault is ( I'm an old pro at this sort of thing:wink: ) is of course the finish!!!!

How many times do I need to tell you!!!!! The finish on the blank IS NOT supposed or even allowed to be better than the finish on the kit!!!!
Jeesh, will you EVER get it right???


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## drayman (Sep 22, 2009)

mark, as ever,,, STUNNING. well done my friend.


----------



## CaptG (Sep 22, 2009)

Superb brother, superb.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 22, 2009)

Your 3 F's are perfect, Fit,Finish and Foto.........:wink:





Ok 2 F's and a P


----------



## steve and pam (Sep 22, 2009)

great job on finish and photo..very professional


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning pen my friend . Your finish has tremendous depth an clarity and your photos are , as always perfect !!


----------



## artme (Sep 22, 2009)

An absolute stunner!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## stoneman (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful piece. Nice job.


----------



## akbar24601 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is GORGEOUS Mark!!! As always, your finish and photography are Top Notch!!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 22, 2009)

Mark,
I think it is trick photography. I will have to see it up close to be sure. Well done


----------



## CSue (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, Mark!  What a great piece of wood.  And now, what a beautiful pen!


----------



## wolftat (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful pen Mark and the photography is first rate.


----------



## gmanblue (Sep 22, 2009)

Great job on the Finish, looks GREAT.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 22, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Ok Son, it looks like it is time for a family visit. So make some room and have plenty of CA on hand, going to be there a while!! Great work!!:wink:


 Bob, set up some time and lets fly over there, we don't need an invitation, just a couple boxes of blanks should get us through.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, Mark..
That _is_ smokin'!  gorgeous.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 22, 2009)

BE You Tea Full !!!


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW!!  that is a stunning PEN and PHOTO. :highfive:


----------



## 1nfinity (Sep 22, 2009)

A picture perfect pen.  Outstanding work!!!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow!  Awesome pen!  Great job Mark.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Bree (Sep 22, 2009)

Cocobolo is my favorite wood and you have shown why.  Great work.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JJturns (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW!  I have to agree with all the previous compliments.  The finish is outstanding and so is your photo.  Again WOW!
JJ


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful!  That's a keeper.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mark*

A rare blank of Cocobolo also one of my favourite timbers.

I never hear you say how tough it is to acheive such a finish on Cocobolo that makes you the exception you prove to be.

Care for the kit , photography, layout desirable ready to sell for a Motza.

On this forum your work is standout good showing us the way indeed.

Appreciate your humility, genuine sharing, a wonderful example to me at all times.

Regards Peter.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pen Mark. Great selection wood, fit, finish and photo. 

Keith, "mrburls"


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 23, 2009)

Have to agree with everyone else Mark . You have a very nice piece of Cocobolo here , and always good to see your finishing work . I just can't compare with it YET ! :biggrin: The shape on the Cigar is as it should be .


----------



## YORKGUM (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeap, I definitely need that one in my collection.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pen, but the finish is AWESOME!!


----------



## YORKGUM (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder if that cocobolo burl supply dried up yet. What a pulchritudinous
wood.:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Sep 24, 2009)

Not only do you know how to Make and Finish a gorgeous pen, but you know how to photograph them for presentation also!


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Sep 24, 2009)

:rotfl: Great Pen, Finish & Photo.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my post with comments, I do really appreciate each and everyone of them as it keeps me motivated, thank you!


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 24, 2009)

Very profesional


----------

